# IGF-1-lr3



## stylus187 (Sep 7, 2010)

is this pep a waste of time? I could use some feedback please. Also any experience with IGF-2?


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 7, 2010)

IGF-1 grows skeletal muscle, and IGF-2 grows connective tissue...

IGF-1 LR3 is my favorite peptide, it kicks ass !!!


----------



## blergs. (Sep 8, 2010)

I thinks it better then hgh! no lies.
spesh with cost to gain ratio.


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 8, 2010)

blergs. said:


> I thinks it better then hgh! no lies.
> spesh with cost to gain ratio.


if the vials are sold in a kit, each vial containing 100mcgs, can I use bac wtr in stead of aa?


----------



## XYZ (Sep 8, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> if the vials are sold in a kit, each vial containing 100mcgs, can I use bac wtr in stead of aa?


 

Yes, as long as you use it right away.  Those are awesome, I wish they would only sell those insted of the 1mg size.


----------



## toothache (Sep 8, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> if the vials are sold in a kit, each vial containing 100mcgs, can I use bac wtr in stead of aa?



bac water is fine with igf-1 lr3

I personally love the stuff.


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 8, 2010)

I used it once, and I put the 1000mcg IN ONLY ONE INJECTION-

so it was a waste of money I guess, but I think it changed my aptitude for regaining that muscle...


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 8, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I used it once, and I put the 1000mcg IN ONLY ONE INJECTION-
> 
> so it was a waste of money I guess, but I think it changed my aptitude for regaining that muscle...


 thats a huge fucking shot. damm, brother!!!


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 9, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> IGF-1 grows skeletal muscle, and IGF-2 grows connective tissue...
> 
> IGF-1 LR3 is my favorite peptide, it kicks ass !!!


why so fond of it????


----------



## XYZ (Sep 9, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> why so fond of it????


 

Because it acts like insulin without the sides.  Basically, you can eat a TON of carbs PWO and it shuttles them to your muscles and does not store the unused portion as fat.  You will actually get leaner while using igf.


----------



## fredlabrute (Sep 20, 2010)

Currently on a pct that includes 4 iu kefei's hgh daily first thing in the morning and 50mcg IGF1-lr3 on training days post-workout shoot bilaterally in muscles trained that day that are somehow lacking behind the rest...Pct has never feel that good and easy!!!


----------



## barrym (Sep 24, 2010)

posted on another subject txt on this...but anyone tried aminooutpost for peps? they are cheap, I have some rolling in either today or monday, ordered early this week ghrp-6 (also got hexarlelin, weighed it out and will get ghrp-2 down the road, also igf sounds very interesting, been reading up on it $$$), I also got cjc-1295, i got it with DAC...thinking if this is just 29 I would be at least safe @ only 2x ew pinning (unlike 29 where it is hours of active life, not days). I am doing the hex alone, the cjc and ghrp-6 together (same week). aminooutpost?? anyone tried? THANKS FOR THE IGF 1-lr3 POST, WILL TRY THE IG3 NEXT


----------



## unclem (Sep 24, 2010)

holly fuck, u guys no this stuff.


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 24, 2010)

barrym said:


> posted on another subject txt on this...but anyone tried aminooutpost for peps? they are cheap, I have some rolling in either today or monday, ordered early this week ghrp-6 (also got hexarlelin, weighed it out and will get ghrp-2 down the road, also igf sounds very interesting, been reading up on it $$$), I also got cjc-1295, i got it with DAC...thinking if this is just 29 I would be at least safe @ only 2x ew pinning (unlike 29 where it is hours of active life, not days). I am doing the hex alone, the cjc and ghrp-6 together (same week). aminooutpost?? anyone tried? THANKS FOR THE IGF 1-lr3 POST, WILL TRY THE IG3 NEXT


this is who I order from. Adam, has never done me wrong.


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 24, 2010)

barrym said:


> posted on another subject txt on this...but anyone tried aminooutpost for peps? they are cheap, I have some rolling in either today or monday, ordered early this week ghrp-6 (also got hexarlelin, weighed it out and will get ghrp-2 down the road, also igf sounds very interesting, been reading up on it $$$), I also got cjc-1295, i got it with DAC...thinking if this is just 29 I would be at least safe @ only 2x ew pinning (unlike 29 where it is hours of active life, not days). I am doing the hex alone, the cjc and ghrp-6 together (same week). aminooutpost?? anyone tried? THANKS FOR THE IGF 1-lr3 POST, WILL TRY THE IG3 NEXT


I use the ghrp 6, and grf1-29, as well as hgh frag176. I dont like cjc with DAC, due to its large pulses of gh. Do me a favor if you end up using the igf1-3lr, let me know how you like it. Like I mentioned earlier, I only order from Adam. Pm me and I will give you a discount code for next order.


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 24, 2010)

barrym said:


> posted on another subject txt on this...but anyone tried aminooutpost for peps? they are cheap, I have some rolling in either today or monday, ordered early this week ghrp-6 (also got hexarlelin, weighed it out and will get ghrp-2 down the road, also igf sounds very interesting, been reading up on it $$$), I also got cjc-1295, i got it with DAC...thinking if this is just 29 I would be at least safe @ only 2x ew pinning (unlike 29 where it is hours of active life, not days). I am doing the hex alone, the cjc and ghrp-6 together (same week). aminooutpost?? anyone tried? THANKS FOR THE IGF 1-lr3 POST, WILL TRY THE IG3 NEXT


 Save the Hex, its gonna be overkill. Start with the 6 100mcs 2 or 3 pins a day. build up to hex, this shit will def make you hungry. I pin my ghrps in same pin with mod grf. this is what I do, you can find your own sweet spot. Real quick though, the cjc will give you some vivid ass dreams!!! kinda cool actually.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 24, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> is this pep a waste of time? I could use some feedback please. Also any experience with IGF-2?


in my OP igf-1lr3 is BETTER then HGH!
sounds nuts but its the main cause for anygrowth with hgh, cept your liver breaks down the hgh into igf-1.
and it costs like 8X more for say a 3 month run of hgh.
and you wont get much out of it in only 3 months. now igf-1lr3 run it for only 8 weeks and you will se results (considering if its good quality)

I rec 40-60mcg ed 1-2 hrs Post workout (debate on this but w/e)
for 5 to 8 weeks.

I LOVE the stuff.

and only used it 2 times but it wont be last.

I been using aas for ears but never botherd with igf-1lr3 even after reading about it acouple years ago but last year i read in depth to it and people reviews on it (thow mixed) after using it i feel the mixed reviews are due to poor quality or miss use.
because for me in one phrase was: HOLY COW!


----------



## blergs. (Sep 24, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> thats a huge fucking shot. damm, brother!!!


not really it loos soooo small. vails come liek there almos tempty but ther eIS alot in there. jjust dont look like it lol.


----------



## barrym (Sep 25, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> Save the Hex, its gonna be overkill. Start with the 6 100mcs 2 or 3 pins a day. build up to hex, this shit will def make you hungry. I pin my ghrps in same pin with mod grf. this is what I do, you can find your own sweet spot. Real quick though, the cjc will give you some vivid ass dreams!!! kinda cool actually.


 

yea, ya know i did not get restful sleep last night, first night on hexarelin, doing more like 200mcg 3x ed. I tend to respond better in the higher range with everything I have ever done..personality thing, its the oral tren in the system that f**ks with me.....I agree, thanks for that, cant wait to try the ghrp-6 w cjc 1295 (DAC)...together...next week. The big pulses dont bother me, as long as I dont "bleed" gh secretions throught the day like a chick, its cool w me. I will post which i feel i like more though. I am already a pig, so the ghrp-6 hunger thing wont bother me to much, but I will keep it lower range to be safe on insulin activity to energy balance.


----------



## barrym (Sep 25, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I used it once, and I put the 1000mcg IN ONLY ONE INJECTION-
> 
> so it was a waste of money I guess, but I think it changed my aptitude for regaining that muscle...


 

I have read mixed things on large doses. one stating that the most receptors are found in the intestins and large doses will give the distended gut....then another that says that this is not possible, that there isnt any way IGF alone will be able to simply enter and bind to these receptors due to the "systemic" igf workings. Either way, I would suggest slow and steady, but I have never taken my own advice......lol good luck

*PS I think it is more than important to note that hgh, ghrp-6 and 2 and all the others are simply mechanisms to play with igf/igf-1 levels in the body....so its really an "AAS TO IGF" balance that we are playing with


----------

